# Batch file to disable input devices



## IH-Mitch (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm wanting to create a batch file that will disable input devices, such as mouse and keyboard or just keyboard, as soon as they click on the batch file. Just trying to have some fun with some good friends.

Or something that when they try to close is by lets say ctrl+c that will keep the batch file running.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not the right forum for this question. And this is not the right site for such questions. We try to fix problems, not create them. Closing.


----------

